# IPA as a glass cleaner



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

how safe is 99.9% IPA to use on glass? does it need to be diluted down like most glass cleaners? or can it be used pure? i want to polish it using a glass polish then ensure all residure is removed before applying a sealant


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i used mine neat before sealing the glass with wolfs glass sealant - IPA is must really before using these kind of sealants.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I tend to dilute my IPA down...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208081


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

use mine neat , you will have no issues , best thing i have ever used on glass


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, use it neat. Nothing better!

Make sure you use it with paper towel too!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Yup, i use IPA or Meths neat before using sealant.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

I also use neat with no issues, I used to use neat on paintwork too but now dilute down for that duty


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

nice one cheers guys, best to apply to a paper towel and then wipe over and then just buff down with mf after? i know it will have evaporated off but just to make sure? 
i was going to go for wolfs sealant but opted for the G1 it wont affect it in anyway will it?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

markbob917 said:


> nice one cheers guys, best to apply to a paper towel and then wipe over and then just buff down with mf after? i know it will have evaporated off but just to make sure?
> i was going to go for wolfs sealant but opted for the G1 it wont affect it in anyway will it?


Just spray on windscreen and then rub in with whatever.

Certainly wont affect G1 before you apply it. Infact, i use IPA after applying G1 to clean the windscreen properly!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

markbob917 said:


> nice one cheers guys, best to apply to a paper towel and then wipe over and then just buff down with mf after? i know it will have evaporated off but just to make sure?
> i was going to go for wolfs sealant but opted for the G1 it wont affect it in anyway will it?


Just spray on windscreen then wipe off with paper towel. It flashes off pretty quick anyway, and there is nothing left afterwords. That's what you want!

Use paper towel as it soaks up the oil film and residue, MF cloths just spread it around. :thumb:

The only way it will effect the sealant is by making it last longer - due to crystal clean, contaminant free surface to bond to!


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

markbob917 said:


> nice one cheers guys, best to apply to a paper towel and then wipe over and then just buff down with mf after? i know it will have evaporated off but just to make sure?
> i was going to go for wolfs sealant but opted for the G1 it wont affect it in anyway will it?


If you get G1 you also get a little bottle of G2 which you use to remove G1 residue that, if I'm correctly informed, is IPA :thumb:


----------

